# Beware: Settings Reset After Firmware Update (some may lose Digital Surround)



## Consultant (Dec 30, 2020)

A word of caution. After the firmware update, I didn't notice this at first, but my Yamaha receiver started showing everything was streaming in 2-channel stereo (shows that it was in "fake" surround mode, not Dolby Digital + mode). I remembered it did this when I first bought it and so it appears after the firmware updates, some of the setttings get reset. So I had to go again back into the audio setting and change the audio format from Auto, to Manual and enable all the different audio formats and then walaa, Dolby Digital + surround.


----------

